
Ask HN: Are more people voting posts up? - mrkgnao
It seems, although I don&#x27;t have data to support this, that frontpage posts are getting &gt;300 votes very easily.<p>Has the median number of votes on posts that make the frontpage actually increased in the recent past (the last few months, to my mind)? Is this significant in any way?
======
minimaxir
The voting base is proportional with the user base, so it would be expected
that submissions get more upvotes on average over time (vote inflation).

This is not significant since ranking is determined relative to other posts,
which also will receive more upvotes on average for the same reason.

~~~
detaro
It might be significant if more people upvote on the front page than e.g. in
/new, since that would likely increase the "staying power" of submissions on
the front page.

And if there is a recent change, changes to the ranking algorithm could
explain that.

------
ClassyJacket
Reddit has become pretty much unusable thanks to overmoderation lately, so
I've largely jumped ship to here. Other people may as well. I hope they don't,
but they might.

~~~
minimaxir
"Overmoderation" is a per-subreddit thing.

------
spydum
Definitely a higher volume of posts with comments over 200.. not sure if just
an influx of people becoming active or if just really interesting news lately

